# More Nissan Quality Issues ...



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Every brake pad wore out on our Altima just after the warranty period. 

Not that brakes are covered under warranty, but this continues to speak to the decisions Nissan is making on their continuing quality issues ... and their suppliers ...

Had to replace the fronts just after the warranty period and then had to replace the rears shortly after that. Pads completely gone. Metal on metal, taking out the rotors. In hindsight, should have replaced the entire cars' brakes at the same time. 

And they put a suspension rod in the way in the rear, making it IMPOSSIBLE to remove the bottom caliper bolt. And, the nut on the rod, can not be accessed, to move the rod out of the way, because the brake splash shield is in its way. 

And, the bottom (19 mm) torque member bolt can not be removed with a socket, due to the rod. And, it is not possible to use a self-ratchet on the torque member bolt to remove it. The best you can do is loosen the bolt a couple threads (and then get your self-ratchet out of the wee available space). If you begin removing the bolt with the self-ratchet, the self-ratchet will GET STUCK and IT will not be removable. Then, you will have to re-install the bolt - with the self-ratchet still jammed in there, just to free the self-ratchet ... only to begin removing the bolt all over again ... with the slow open-wrench way.

Oh, and remember to transfer over (from the old rotor) and install the e-brake rubber cap in the new rotor BEFORE installing the rotor. If you drop the cap down inside the rotor once it is installed, you earn the pleasure of repeating all your work ... removing the caliper and torque member all over again to fetch the cap.

The new rotors do not come with the rubber cap either.

The cap gives access via the outside of the rotor to the star wheel for the brake shoes (for the e-brake). Yeah, pads and rotors AND shoes and springs and star wheel on the rear brakes.

While under the brakes, take a look up under the carriage at all the areas that are developing rust ... you'll be surprised at what you purchased ... and what you won't be again ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't necessarily think that brake pads wearing out just after the warranty period are an indication of poor quality issues. While brake lining wear can vary depending on type of driving, the average front brake pad on a car typically lasts somewhere in the 32,000 to 38,000 mile range. Rear pads usually last a little longer, because most of the braking is done by the front brakes. 
As far as using rear brake pads for the primary rear brakes and a shoe set-up for the parking brake, this is called a "hat style" set-up. Corvettes were using this design many years ago and it is a very efficient design. We all know rear disc brakes are a better than drum brakes, however, they are not the best when trying to incorporate a parking brake mechanism into the caliper. The "hat style" parking brake solves this issue; it's simple and works well and makes replace the rear brake pads much easier as there is no need to screw in the caliper piston with a special tool, like on other systems. 
As far as the rust, well....that's a whole 'nother issue!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks SMJ. Good feedback. 

On these cars, Nissan had a parts change on the rear pads. They had been using a pad, then stopped, changed to another pad, then changed back.

And, the pads are quite small. Especially for this car. Premature wear as a result. More pad size is needed back there.

They also have a voluntary recall on the master cylinder.

The original pads on both my mid-80s Nissans were first replaced at 150k and 145k, respectively. (Yes, agree also on driving style.)

The original rotors on those same 2 cars were first replaced at 231k and 176k, respectively.

In the 37-years I've had Nissans/Datsuns, have seen the quality issues of their '70s get addressed, only to decline again, in this 'long trough' that has run from the '90s, aughts, and the teens. Think a minute about all the fundamental engine issues they have had, over all those periods. 

Their design and quality is not what it used to be. Part of what I've been seeing. 

Oh, and when I did the fronts, noticed the rubber outer piston seals (both sides) looked like they will crack open and finish dry rotting before the decade is over. Looked quite poor, for being just past warranty period. The original rubber piston seals are still on both my mid-80s Nissans, and look fine. 

This is a looming issue for Nissan owners.

And, as you say, on 'other issues,' there are all the thousands of CVTs getting replaced ... 

A major quality issue.

Still have both original trannies running in my mid-'80s Nissans.

Wish better ... and expect more ... from Nissan. But, we all just aren't receiving it.

They haven't felt enough pain yet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I kind of agree CarGuy. I don<t believe the quality of some materials used today is the same as was used in the not so distant past.
For example rubber these days I think has more recycled content, and like many items while it solves part of the garbage problem, it hae perverse effect of shortening durable life and leads to thinks going to the dump faster than they used to. Factor in wage rates in manufacturing countries that are fractions of repair labour costs in our countries, and now we throw stuff out faster because in our economy it makes no sense to repair.
Factor in subsequent cost cutting measures that trim material weight used, and pressure on suppliers to constantly deliver more for less, over time there has to be an impact on the product.
Eliminating lead means circuit boards are more brittle, changing metal content rules in brake pad formulations affect their service life. My guess is harder metals than copper, maybe contribute to rotors wearing faster. And of course in salt land like ours vented rotors rust from the inside.
Part of the reason I am seeking to maintain my 2006 assembled in Japan pre sunami, with Japanese sourced parts, and conceived prior to the Ghosn era.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

I clicked the Like button, but not sure it picked it up. Screen didn't change. (Even clicked it twice.)

Yeah, I've also seen where the Aquascalientes plant is recycling every material not fully used in the making of the parts (at that plant). 

The metal on the new engine- and exhaust-related parts on the new Altima and Sentra and Versa and Maxima 'looks different.' One can see it. Just looks inferior. 

The metal parts are rusting (way) prematurely.

Wearing prematurely.

I wear a Nissan shirt or hat nearly everywhere I go (got a bunch at the TN factories), but it's for the Nissans of yesteryear. Embarrassed to wear them lest someone think it applies to today's.

I, too, noticed the changes once the Renault hook-up occurred and during and throughout Ghosn.

Keep waiting for the right thing to happen.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, but I now feel bad that I did not bother correcting my typos. I have this newer Asus laptop with the keyboard and touchpad from hell. I am about to go buy an older Dell Latitude with a proper bloody keyboard. Thinner is not always better despite marketing bs. The same way "new and improved" does not necessarily mean better and more durable.


----------

